# A new fireman joins the crew on the In-ko-pah RR



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I recently finished a new figure. This one is a fireman for my Bachmann 4-6-0. He's based on our son Steven. The likeness isn't quite as good as I would have liked but it'll do. I added glasses to this figure. They're a bit larger and rounder than his, but they'll do too. I plan to do another figure of Steven later, in street clothes, for another part of the layout, so this one doesn't have to be perfect. Here are a couple pics: 

. 













. 









. 

I found out something... it helps to shoot digital pics while sculpting the figure. I did that on my previous figures because I was planning to use them in my GR article. In the closeup, digital images, I saw a lot of things that needed refining, and was able to correct the figures as I went. 

I didn't do that on these last two figures. Instead I relied only on the magnifying glass and thought they looked fine. When I shot pics of the completed figures, that's when I discovered things that should have been further refined -- but it was too late.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Ray, 
That is seriously a nice figure. The glass are outstanding.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks. 

BTW, here's a pic of the "prototype" for comparison:


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Ray your small works of art are wonderful. A good likeness I think. Keep up the good work.

Tom Thornton


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That guy's great!


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

That is amazing work there Ray. I wish I had your talent to make some of my own freight workers for my train station. 

Keep up the great work. I would love to see more.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Man, I can do a lot of thngs but figure making is NOT one of them... Really nicely done Ray, I'm envious of your obvious talents. Really great job.


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Well Done!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 23 Dec 2009 03:12 PM 
Man, I can do a lot of thngs but figure making is NOT one of them... Really nicely done Ray, I'm envious of your obvious talents. Really great job. Agreed, I am in the same boat. I guess I would be OK if I wanted a railway full of "Mr. Bill" look alikes.....

Amazing work. The glasses really set him off.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Ray, pretty dang nice! You are a rainy sons man.


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

Ray,

Outstanding work! I enjoy your posts, and enjoyed your GR article as well. Years back, I participated in Chris' original figure class but have lapsed for several years. I am trying to get re-energized, and your work is inspiring me. That, and some holiday downtime, and I may make some progress! I am curious about the glasses, if you don't mind sharing how you made them? 

Thanks,

Steve H.
Cypress, TX


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks! 

I made the glasses by wrapping a very thin wire (from a multi-stranded electrical wire) around a 1/16" brass rod. Slipped it off the rod, tacked it together with a tiny dab of thick CA adhesive, and then repeated the process for the next loop. Bent the earpieces to shape, and trimmed off the excess wire. Then I smeared a film of Testor's "Clear Parts Cement and Window Maker" over each lens opening to form the "glass".


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Ray. I will give it a try! 
Steve


----------

